# Vape shops/suppliers open? Bottles needed



## StompieZA (5/5/20)

Hi guys, 

Ok so im sure i know what the answer will be but im urgently looking for around 25 x 100ml bottles.

I have tried Bonpak, Plastic World, Westpack ect and none of them have stock. 

Is there any vape shops or DIY suppliers that currently accept orders online so i can order bottles?

Thank you


----------



## CJB85 (5/5/20)

Following this one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Adhir (5/5/20)

StompieZA said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Ok so im sure i know what the answer will be but im urgently looking for around 25 x 100ml bottles.
> 
> ...



Maybe also try one of the vendors who have switched to/ incorporated the selling of sanitizer.
They should be able to ship bottles to you (not sure what kind of prices they might ask though).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/20)

@StompieZA 
Dink die ouens kan help -
*BLCK Flavour will now be shipping these L4 essential items.*
- Propylene Glycol
- Vegetable Glycerine
- Flavour Concentrates 
- Lab Equipment etc. all your mixing accessories
- Bottles & Caps
- Please see our website for full list of essential products

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (6/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @StompieZA
> Dink die ouens kan help -
> *BLCK Flavour will now be shipping these L4 essential items.*
> - Propylene Glycol
> ...



Thanks alot bud! This is a life saver knowing that they will now ship!

I was there yesterday and managed to get some sneaky supplies while they were getting everything ready.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/20)

StompieZA said:


> Thanks alot bud! This is a life saver knowing that they will now ship!
> 
> I was there yesterday and managed to get some sneaky supplies while they were getting everything ready.


Glad I could fwd some much needed info - enjoy your mixing ! [what are you mixing ?]

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (6/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Glad I could fwd some much needed info - enjoy your mixing ! [what are you mixing ?]



A whole bunch, Been helping people i know and friends that need liquid. But also playing with tobaccos now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (6/5/20)

StompieZA said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Ok so im sure i know what the answer will be but im urgently looking for around 25 x 100ml bottles.
> 
> ...


Jy kan Flavour World en dalk Vape Hyper ook probeer

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeaLea (6/5/20)

I will definitely be buying some stuff. But it will be my first time to DIY... So might need a bit of help

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ (6/5/20)

Blck Vapor can supply


----------



## ShamZ (6/5/20)




----------



## ShamZ (6/5/20)

Oops sorry @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (6/5/20)

blck got my order in

Reactions: Like 1


----------

